
Outline – Self Hosted VPN by Google's Jigsaw - ploggingdev
https://getoutline.org/en/home
======
stralatew
Someone has tested it in China and it can get around the Great Firewall.

[http://startuplivingchina.com/how-to-outline-vpn-setup-
china...](http://startuplivingchina.com/how-to-outline-vpn-setup-china/)

I imagine a multitude of small privately run VPNs will be much harder for the
Chinese government to shutdown versus centralized VPN providers.

~~~
cromwellian
They don’t just block based on IP, they also do deep packet inspection so if
you use say, the OpenVPN protocol without changes, it can be blocked even on a
private server.

~~~
stralatew
Outline uses Shadowsocks (socks5 proxy) instead of OpenVPN, which makes it
harder to detect.

[https://shadowsocks.org/en/index.html](https://shadowsocks.org/en/index.html)

~~~
xucheng
There were several reports that DPI can detect shadowsocks. For example
[http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/8048116/](http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/8048116/)

------
7ewis
Is this something like Streisand [1]? Where it just configures a server to run
a VPN service.

[1] -
[https://github.com/StreisandEffect/streisand](https://github.com/StreisandEffect/streisand)

~~~
asselinpaul
Looks like it. Interested to know how it compares.

------
Jyaif
Sounds very very cool. Possibly the simplest way for us geeks to support
democracy. I with there was a FAQ though because I have questions:

-Can I restrict the traffic? (e.g. I don't want illegal downloads coming from my IP)

-How do people discover your VPN? Is there a central repo which lists all Outline VPNs?

~~~
stralatew
It is private and permissioned. You deploy the software on a server and create
/ send access keys to users you know.

------
khc
Page is blank in firefox 60.0b5

------
atonse
I want something that looks this polished but to be a WireGuard client. :-)

------
jcrben
Dan Guido, the author of AlgoVPN
([https://github.com/trailofbits/algo](https://github.com/trailofbits/algo)),
says this is basically just a copy of it
[https://mobile.twitter.com/dguido/status/976143448624508928](https://mobile.twitter.com/dguido/status/976143448624508928)

~~~
xucheng
The claim is bogus. The outline is a just wrapper of shadowsocks, an open
source SOCKS5 proxy tool developed since 2012.

However, the outline in its current form may indeed have certain license
issue.

[https://github.com/shadowsocks/shadowsocks-
libev/issues/1991](https://github.com/shadowsocks/shadowsocks-
libev/issues/1991)

[https://github.com/Jigsaw-Code/outline-
client/issues/14](https://github.com/Jigsaw-Code/outline-client/issues/14)

------
Seanld
Page displays undefined two times in my browser (not sure what that would be,
most likely Android WebView since I'm on Materialistic).

~~~
inetsee
On my browser (Firefox 59.0.1), the page displays "undefined" in a couple of
places, then, after a couple of seconds, it displays what appears to be the
complete, correct page.

